# Fixing broken rods in pop up blinds



## metrapper (Mar 30, 2009)

some wally worlds carry replacement rods for tents :shade:


----------



## metrapper (Mar 30, 2009)

or you could get hold of the company that made your blind:teeth:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

If it is a double bull they fix it for free. might be the same with the ground max as well


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

travisc406 said:


> If it is a double bull they fix it for free. might be the same with the ground max as well


It is a ground max. about 4 yrs old


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

just got one inthe mail. replace side on my max blind sent the wrong on then ship the right one i hope still have the old one going to have new sleve made for in. mine broke neer the center.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

My neighbor gave me his double bull for 100 dollars because he had broke it, and I called Double Bull at the time and they sent me replacment rods and a couple extra. If it is bought from a reputable company they will help you any way they can.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I noticed that Menards (Lowes and Home Depot probably have them too) carries fiberglass rods that you screw together for chimney cleaning. They were cheap and I want to say they were about 2.5 - 3 feet long. You might check them out.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Hunter Dave said:


> I noticed that Menards (Lowes and Home Depot probably have them too) carries fiberglass rods that you screw together for chimney cleaning. They were cheap and I want to say they were about 2.5 - 3 feet long. You might check them out.


good tip . I will check this out. thanks


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

I was thinking along the lines of broken fishing rods? Maybe...


----------



## jasonlee (Mar 11, 2010)

fiberglass tent poles work but you might have to do some triming


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

fixed mine once with a set of old tent poles i had laying around worked perfect


----------



## mudmotor (Jul 6, 2007)

*rod repair*

Our local farm supply store carries fiberglass electric fence posts... they are an exact match to the double bull replacement rods right down to the sku number printed on the side. Cost is about a buck.

Tom


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

I used old xx75's 2219's that were damaged. The fiber glass rods on my blind fit perfect in the XX75 I just cut them to the length I needed and use some two part epoxy I have hunted with it for two years now with out a problem. I also used some carbon arrows To completely replace the rods in my ameristep, It has a rubber band type thing in the middle of the rod and the rods fit together with a metal sleeve. I just cut them to the size of the broken rod and restrung the rubber band and it worked like a charm.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

mudmotor said:


> Our local farm supply store carries fiberglass electric fence posts... they are an exact match to the double bull replacement rods right down to the sku number printed on the side. Cost is about a buck.
> 
> Tom


This is some good info right here!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## SlimTastic (Sep 10, 2009)

I used fiberglass marker stakes from the farm supply store...they were white and needed trimmed, but a perfect size match for my Predator Den Blind. Cost $5.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

lc12 said:


> This is some good info right here!!!:darkbeer:


X2 and an extra 1/2 for that one!


----------

